
VLC 3.0 RC8 ready for testing (Win/OS X/Snap/src) - justinclift
https://download.videolan.org/testing/vlc-3.0.0-rc8/
======
justinclift
Changes from 2.2.8 to 3.0 RC8 (summarised):

[https://github.com/videolan/vlc-3.0/blob/665314b23acc6a16e74...](https://github.com/videolan/vlc-3.0/blob/665314b23acc6a16e7414fabb7133883095bb7e5/NEWS#L1-L358)

